# Aluminum Ammo



## JamesA420 (Jan 4, 2017)

So I saw a box of 50 rnds of Federal 9mm ammo today that was about $10. Is aluminum ammo bad for your gun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Aluminum-cased ammo is not bad for your gun but some guns won't function with it.
My Glocks function 100% with it but my Uzi (which has never malfunctioned in 23,000 rounds) won't go 10 rounds without malfunctioning.
My Marlin 44 Mag has a warning in the manual not to use aluminum-case ammo.


----------



## frontierman (Sep 17, 2016)

Started using it in my Sig p320c and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've used it in several different guns with no noticeable problems. Some ranges don't care to have it mixed in with the used brass but my range has no problem with anyone using it.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally, I don't run aluminum or steel cased ammo through any of my weapons. I wouldn't trust it for defensive use, but even with range ammo, I don't see a large enough savings to make it worth my while. I tried Blazer Aluminum 45 once last September in both my Reminton R1 Enhanced 1911a and my Springfield 1911a. At the time, it was the cheapest sold at that range for range use. I'd just come home from a nursing facility and hadn't restocked yet. The Remington ate them up no problem, but the Springfield wouldn't make it completely through a single magazine of them and I tried a few magazines including Wilson Combat HDs with +10% springs. It was a mixed batch of failures that went quite away when I switched back to brass. Again, the Remington R1 had zero problems. I didn't have my two Colts that day.

I've not tried aluminum on any of my 9mm models and won't. No reason when Cheaper Than Dirt sells quality brass Sellier & Bellot or Fiocchi for around $11 per box of 50. Even one of my favorites, American Eagle, is only about $12 while Blazer Aluminum is slightly more. I mean, why bother with aluminum?

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/sellier-and-bellot-9mm-full-metal-jacket-115-grain-50-rounds-per-box-sb9a-754908500086.do?sortby=priceAscend&refType=&from=fn


----------

